# People moving to OZ from Pune/Mumbai



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi All,
We are a group of 8-10 professionals moving to Australia in Jan/Feb 2013 from Pune. We would like to grow our network and add new people to this group.

Let know if interested. Thanks.

Regards,
Naim Kazi


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Naim,

I am moving from Mumbai. I have added to group, please add your friends so that we can contact each other in detail.


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Naim,

I am planning to move to Melbourne in April/May. Please add me to your group so that I can get some information.

Regards,

Karthik


----------



## SeekAussie (Jun 28, 2012)

*Moving from Mumbai to Mel*

Hi All,

I am planning to move in the month of Feb/March 2013. Depends upon the Visa Grant month. Pls add me to the group.

Thanks......
Saurabh


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I am from Pune, planning to move in June/July 2013 depending on the visa grant, please add me to the group.

Thanks,


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

We will b moving in june based on grant. We are from Mumbai.

...RaJi...


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

My husband is already in Australia and I am currently in US. But I would be coming to India ( Pune) & we shall be moving around June-July in Australia.


----------



## isha_gupta (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'll be moving in to Sydney in January 2013 from Bangalore. I'm from Indore, M.P.

Regards,
Isha


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

HI,
I will be moving in May-June 2013 depending on the grant. I am from Pune.

Regards


----------



## rajdeep.2001 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, am moving to Sydney from Pune this Sunday, 09/12/2012 (2 days to go).
Already got my PR-175 & have a job with me 

Please count me in the group.

Cheers
Rajdeep


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

rajdeep.2001 said:


> Hi, am moving to Sydney from Pune this Sunday, 09/12/2012 (2 days to go).
> Already got my PR-175 & have a job with me
> 
> Please count me in the group.
> ...


Hi Rajdeep,
you r very lucky to secure a job beforehand. I am moving to sydney on 25th jan and m from Pune. Can u share your experience of getting a job from offshore?


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice to hear about you Rajdeep, best wishes for your move.

Other fellows from Mum/Pune group, should we plan a small meetup on some weekend/holiday (e.g. christmas is coming up) ?


----------



## rajdeep.2001 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanx fellas. I believe its a lil bit more than being lucky.
Fought like anything to secure a job.

I got 10-12 calls from aussie companies post my cv got shortlisted. Reason may be the technology I work on is hot in the market. I didnt have to tweak my CV as opposed to what others correctly advise.

I did clear all the interview rounds, however, aussies are a bit conservative & hence wanted to make the final round F2F. They ruled out the option of video conf via skype & asked me to come to Oz for last round. Even though I was confident, I could not take that risk especially when a place like Sydney is too damned expensive. Have no buds there. Besides, Oz market is a lil cold at this part of the year.

Hence, finally as my last option, I searched for accounts/projects in my own organization & found one. I explained my situation honestly & the senior mgmt decided to shift me to sydney permanently. I cleared client interviews within my company & got selected. Besides, had to wait for getting release from current project. The resource manager head of Pune was quite helpful. Guess what? I am now taking interviews of Aussies who wish to join our company from Sydney/Mellbourne as contractors or on permanent roles. 

Finally all set now. Gonna fly in 2 days. Good part is I have a job (even though its an Indian company) & the worst part is Indian companies pay way less. But I believe its simply a matter of time, when I will switch over to an aussie company with a decent package.

Just to mention, I got my PR-175 at the end of August & took 3 months to sort out everything & leave the country for good 

Let me know if u guys wanna know anything else.

Cheers
Rajdeep Roy


----------



## rajdeep.2001 (Oct 1, 2012)

Folks, can u pass me a simply info?
Any dos & donts at the immigration interviews both in India & Australia?

Anything that I should or should not say to the immigration officer at the airport in Indian & Aus?


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

rajdeep.2001 said:


> Folks, can u pass me a simply info?
> Any dos & donts at the immigration interviews both in India & Australia?
> 
> Anything that I should or should not say to the immigration officer at the airport in Indian & Aus?


Hey Rajdeep,

Many congratulations!!! Very happy to know that your company has agreed to move you there permanently!! When you have won such a big battle...what is there to worry at the immigration!!

Go like a tiger....carry your visa grant letter if your passport is not stamped with a visa label....that's it...I do not think you need to worry about anything.....they might ask you why you are going now....when you were granted visa in August.....you could explain them that you are migrating to Oz....and it takes time to get a job....and now since you have a job.....ur going there.....I do not think you should have much problems......ensure that if you are carrying any food items....you take it in a seperate bag.....declare all the food items you are carrying.....and they may ask you to show the contents of the bag.....that's it....other senior members can share their thoughts...

All the best dude.....and yeah which domain are you in? I will be reaching Sydney in April 2013.....so will not mind at all if you take the interview and clear me 

Good Luck!!:clap2:


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I am from Mumbai as well but currently working in Bangalore.....I would be going to Sydney in April 2013 from Mumbai after I complete my 90 day notice period....So please include me in your group as well and keep me updated on what you have decided since I will not be able to attend any of the meetings you guys may plan out.

Cheers,


----------



## rajdeep.2001 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks kb1983 & sydney1975. BONZA..!!
You're right. what's the big deal in immigration especially when we dont even require a job to migrate. We are half ozie now..lol

I already got visa stamped on my passport 'coz I thought that if it is not stamped then one might face issues while traveling in countries other than Oz. Fortunately, I got it stamped before VFS took the call of not stamping any further.

I work as an SOA integration Architect on middleware technologies on IBM platform. Domain is Finance & Insurance.
One suggestion is to get certified in your technology & tweak the CV exactly as per the JD before you apply for the job. As the last option, start preparing funds to survive at least 3 months if one doesnt get a job from offshore. 

Cheers
Rajdeep Roy


----------



## ausbound (Nov 2, 2012)

rajdeep.2001 said:


> Thanx fellas. I believe its a lil bit more than being lucky.
> Fought like anything to secure a job.
> 
> I got 10-12 calls from aussie companies post my cv got shortlisted. Reason may be the technology I work on is hot in the market. I didnt have to tweak my CV as opposed to what others correctly advise.
> ...


Hey Rajdeep, Congrats on landing a job! One ques about applying from offshore, did you use an australian ph no. and did you tell them upfront in your application that you are in india? I ask this because I have heard that they do not entertain applicants who are not already in australia, or are not available immediately.


----------



## rajdeep.2001 (Oct 1, 2012)

I did not do anything of that sort..Whatever calls I received was on to my Pune number. I just mentioned in my CV about my PR - 175. That's all.

However, it is true that if they see an Indian mobile number, the ozies usually reject the cv or only consider those if they do not find any local resource.

Bottom line is that they want us to get re-located first.

Cheers
Rajdeep Roy


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

We are from Pune and going 2 start the visa process coming week. Please include in the pune-mumbai list


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all, good to see this thread,

well, I am from Mumbai,Baroda, lived in Pune for 2yrs and currently in Chennai for last yr..

EOI-02-11-12, SA SS application 05-11-12..waiting???dont know when will move to Au..

all depends on visa, and then main is good job..for a better quality of life..:clap2:


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

rajdeep.2001 said:


> I did not do anything of that sort..Whatever calls I received was on to my Pune number. I just mentioned in my CV about my PR - 175. That's all.
> 
> However, it is true that if they see an Indian mobile number, the ozies usually reject the cv or only consider those if they do not find any local resource.
> 
> ...


Hi Raj, which technology do u work on? How about java j2ee? Do u think i can get interview calls being in india?


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

msonalkar said:


> Hi Naim,
> 
> I am moving from Mumbai. I have added to group, please add your friends so that we can contact each other in detail.



Hi Friends,
I am from Mumbai as well and planning to move to Australia in March 2013.
This is a good initiative. Let us be in touch and help each other settle in the new land. 

Please add me to this group.

Congratulations to rajdeep for getting an account/project in Australia.

Cheers


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

nkazi said:


> Hi All,
> We are a group of 8-10 professionals moving to Australia in Jan/Feb 2013 from Pune. We would like to grow our network and add new people to this group.
> 
> Let know if interested. Thanks.
> ...


Sorry, was travelling for last one week. 

Everyone who would like yourself added to this group, please PM me your gmail ID so that I can add you to the group and share online google doc.


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

Sunny,
Please share your gmail ID, I will add you to mailing group & share online doc.

I am doing a PM to others, I dont see PM option for you.


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

Please share your gmail ID, I will add you to mailing group & share online doc.


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

isha_gupta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be moving in to Sydney in January 2013 from Bangalore. I'm from Indore, M.P.
> 
> ...


please share your gmail ID


----------



## rajdeep.2001 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Guys, guess what?
I validated my PR yesterday in sydney...felt so good..!!

They didnt ask me anything. However, plz do not carry any food items.

Cheers
Rajdeep


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

rajdeep.2001 said:


> Hey Guys, guess what?
> I validated my PR yesterday in sydney...felt so good..!!
> 
> They didnt ask me anything. However, plz do not carry any food items.
> ...


Congrats dude...


----------



## tassy1810 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello everyone...I will be moving on 23rd Dec to Sydney from mumbai. Can anyone please tell me about any cargo (both air and sea) agencies in mumbai. Do i have to buy insurance on the same?


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello Nkazi,

I have just joined expatforum & I have just read that my PM option will be available only after I have made at least 5 posts, so please let me do that & I will send my gmail Id to you.

Thanks,


----------



## kevti85 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Intro*

Hi,
I am from Mumbai & will be moving to Melbourne in Feb/Mar 2013. I am an HR professional working in Mumbai since 3 yrs.
This thread is a good initiative..Keep it up guys..Its also good to see so many people from Mumbai/Pune moving to Aus..

Hi Nkazi,

I have PM my email id to you,,Pls keep me updated too

Thanks & Regards,

Kevti


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

People from Pune/ Mumbai, can you please help me with below mentioned query?

While sending the docs 4 ACS, do we have to scan the original copy and email OR get the XEROX or original, get it notarized and send a scanned copy of it?
They have mentioned that notarized copies are required.


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

nkazi said:


> Please share your gmail ID, I will add you to mailing group & share online doc.


Hi,
I have sent pm to u wth my emailid.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

:cheer2::cheer2:

Hi guys,

I have great news. Finally received SA SS today after 70 days and the invitation as well.


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have great news. Finally received SA SS today after 70 days and the invitation as well.


Congrats dude..hope 2 hear many more such good news


----------



## shrideep89 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Why no food Items?*



rajdeep.2001 said:


> Hey Guys, guess what?
> I validated my PR yesterday in sydney...felt so good..!!
> 
> They didnt ask me anything. However, plz do not carry any food items.
> ...


Hi Rajdeep,

Any particular reason, why we should not carry any food items?

My Wife wants to take all Indian Spices to AUS and I am just wondering if We should carry it or not.

Regards,
SRV


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

kevti85 said:


> Hi,
> I am from Mumbai & will be moving to Melbourne in Feb/Mar 2013. I am an HR professional working in Mumbai since 3 yrs.
> This thread is a good initiative..Keep it up guys..Its also good to see so many people from Mumbai/Pune moving to Aus..
> 
> ...


Hi, wher are u planning to stay?, have u found ur accomodation already? Pls advice on the accomodation? I am also planning to move in mar/apr time. I want to share with somebody.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

SSP said:


> People from Pune/ Mumbai, can you please help me with below mentioned query?
> 
> While sending the docs 4 ACS, do we have to scan the original copy and email OR get the XEROX or original, get it notarized and send a scanned copy of it?
> They have mentioned that notarized copies are required.


Hi you need to xerox than notarize the xerox copies & send these notarized copies.

I had done the same.

Hope this helps.


----------



## saptakk (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,
I am from Pune and will be moving in Mar. 2013. Please add me to group. I have not completed my 5 posts so unable to send my details.
Guys, has anybody given thought on initial accommodation? Any good suggestion for moderate hotel. Please share. This is really important for me. Or if someone is starting in Mar 2013, please let me know and we can find out some option together. 
Someone mentioned idea about meeting up on Christmas holiday.. Is this really happening?


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

saptakk said:


> Hi,
> I am from Pune and will be moving in Mar. 2013. Please add me to group. I have not completed my 5 posts so unable to send my details.
> Guys, has anybody given thought on initial accommodation? Any good suggestion for moderate hotel. Please share. This is really important for me. Or if someone is starting in Mar 2013, please let me know and we can find out some option together.
> Someone mentioned idea about meeting up on Christmas holiday.. Is this really happening?


which city are you planning to Move? can we talk on phone? i am also interested in sharing the accommodation initially.


----------



## american$guy (Sep 16, 2012)

We are moving to Melbourne on 9th March, 2012. We are currently in US and would be flying directly from here. lane:


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

We are from Pune currently stuck with the skill assessment. We would be immigrating next year sometime. Please keep me in the loop as well.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi All,
I have launched my Visa on 14 Dec 2012. So if everything goes well planning to move by Mar/Apr 2013 . I am from Pune .Please add me to the group.

Regards,
HellRaiser


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Hi All,
> I have launched my Visa on 14 Dec 2012. So if everything goes well planning to move by Mar/Apr 2013 . I am from Pune .Please add me to the group.
> 
> Regards,
> HellRaiser


Everyone - Please PM me your gmail IDs if you would like to be added to the mailing group & share the online sheet with you all. Thanks.


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

nkazi said:


> Everyone - Please PM me your gmail IDs if you would like to be added to the mailing group & share the online sheet with you all. Thanks.


Hi nkazi, if u have created a group, can u pls send a communication so that we can start sharing our thoughts on it?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

dheerajs said:


> Hi nkazi, if u have created a group, can u pls send a communication so that we can start sharing our thoughts on it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


The mailing group has been created and you were invited, which you did not accept. I have resent invitation on your gmail ID. 

The online sheet has also been shred for you to add you info.

Please let me know if you have any issue.


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

*hi*

hello all,

I am Prabhat and hail from Pune. I am planning to migrate to Australia. I have got my skill assessment done for my ten years of experience as Engineering Manager. However, my skill was assessed for only 04 years, through which I am scoring 60 points.

However, while filing the EOI on 14 Dec 12 , I went ahead with 10 years of experience which got me 70 points and also the invitation on 17 Dec 12.

Now, I am in a dilemma. Whether I should go ahead with visa application or not. I am afraid that DIAC might not consider my 10 years of experience as the skill assessment team has assessed me for only 04 years.

Please suggest me what should I possibly do in this situation. What should be the course of action now.

Regards


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

prabhatsinha said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am Prabhat and hail from Pune. I am planning to migrate to Australia. I have got my skill assessment done for my ten years of experience as Engineering Manager. However, my skill was assessed for only 04 years, through which I am scoring 60 points.
> 
> ...


No, u shouldnt move forward with the application as DIAC will only consider your 4 years of experienced as assessed by ACS. What i would recommned you one of the following options-
1. Provide enough document to ACS and go for reassessment so that they assess your complete 10 years. 

2. Have another EOI claiming only 60 points and wait for the new invititation which i hope you will get sooner or later. 

Keep in mind if u go ahead with current application DIAC will reject your case and you wont get any refund.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
We are from Mumbai planning to move in Feb 13.
For accommodation you can google on gumtree au.

Cheers
Jit


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi 
Sorry forgot to add, initially only I am planning to move then my wife will join after few months.
I am interested to share an accommodation.

Please add me in u r mail chain.As I am new to this forum not able to PM anyone.

Cheers
Jit


----------



## Xpression (May 23, 2012)

Hi Nkazi

I have sent you a PM. Please add me to the group and share the Google Doc.

I am from Pune and got my PR in June 2012 & moving to Sydney in February 2013. 

-Saumitra


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

For hostels, check the site below
Hostels in Australia | Book Australia Hostels online with Hostelworld.com


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi,

I am from Mumbai and planning to movie in Feb/March. Please add me to the group.
Thanks!


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Jit said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We are from Mumbai planning to move in Feb 13.
> For accommodation you can google on gumtree au.
> 
> ...


Hi Jit,

I am also in mumbai & travelling in 1st week of Feb 2013. What is your plan for accomodation?


----------



## Red_dust (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi
I am from Mumbai and planning to move by April or May. Please add me to the group. Do i need to seem my personal email ID?
Kunal


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hii,

I am also planning to move in March... I will be moving to Melbourne..

Please add my id also in group [email protected]

Regards
RK


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

I am civil engineer from Pune. I got my grant on 17 Sept'12. I am planning to move Melbourne in May 13. Add me in ur list frnd....


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

Red_dust said:


> Hi
> I am from Mumbai and planning to move by April or May. Please add me to the group. Do i need to seem my personal email ID?
> Kunal


PM me your gmail ID


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

prashanthulavale said:


> I am civil engineer from Pune. I got my grant on 17 Sept'12. I am planning to move Melbourne in May 13. Add me in ur list frnd....


I need your gmail ID. Please PM.


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I am also planning to move in March... I will be moving to Melbourne..
> 
> ...


You have been added to the mailing list & shared online sheet with all the group details. Please add your info. Thanks.


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

msonalkar said:


> Hi Jit,
> 
> I am also in mumbai & travelling in 1st week of Feb 2013. What is your plan for accomodation?


Hi 

No yaar still looking for good & economical accommodation, checking on Gumtree au.

Currently I am in Singapore will fly from here only.

What about u r job?

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## yourpalcliffy (Nov 19, 2012)

please add me to the list yourpalcliffy[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

yourpalcliffy said:


> please add me to the list yourpalcliffy[at]gmail[dot]com


Done


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks friend for your valuable input.
I am not going ahead with Visa as I also had the same apprehension. Rather I have applied again on state sponsorship basis so that I get 5 more points. Lets see what is the result.
Thanks again.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Jit said:


> Hi
> 
> No yaar still looking for good & economical accommodation, checking on Gumtree au.
> 
> ...


I have contacted job consultancy for some job openings. The feedback was, they needed someone who is already in Australia. So currently no job offer with me.


----------



## abhijitmoholkar (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,

I am from Pune and reaching Melbourne in Feb 13. Will look for job then. Any experiences, tips, info from friends/colleagues about job search?


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi 
I am from Pune and currently waiting for NSW SS. Hoping to be in Australia some time in June.
Can the moderator please add me to this group.


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

omapte said:


> Hi
> I am from Pune and currently waiting for NSW SS. Hoping to be in Australia some time in June.
> Can the moderator please add me to this group.


You need to PM me your gmail ID.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Guys one thing from my experience in Oz is that its kind of easier to get jobs by any references that you have. so i would suggest that all guys moving from various locations in India form a close knit community and as and when one gets a job he should start providing references. i know its easier said than done but we should try helping fellow countrymen, whatsay!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm from Pune too ... moving to Sydney in Apr-May. I hope thats not too late to get into the job market...


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

josh.machine said:


> Guys one thing from my experience in Oz is that its kind of easier to get jobs by any references that you have. so i would suggest that all guys moving from various locations in India form a close knit community and as and when one gets a job he should start providing references. i know its easier said than done but we should try helping fellow countrymen, whatsay!


Hi friends,

Please ping your email id to connect.


----------



## PRForAussie (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to move to Melbourne in March 2013. Please add me to your group.

Thanks.


----------



## diptii (Jan 14, 2013)

*from pune*

hi i am from pune,planning to move in june/july depend on the visa grant.


----------



## diptii (Jan 14, 2013)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am from Pune, planning to move in June/July 2013 depending on the visa grant, please add me to the group.
> 
> Thanks,


same here:ranger:


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

hi All,

Any one in this group have applied for NSW SS..? Any news on this.. My docs reached them on 15nov still no news for me..


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

i m pune tooo... planning a move in may / 13 to melbourne


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

omapte said:


> hi All,
> 
> Any one in this group have applied for NSW SS..? Any news on this.. My docs reached them on 15nov still no news for me..


yes we have also applied ..n document rechd on 7jan 2013..no acknw yet..did u get ack?lemme knw if u get invi.


----------



## isultan (Jan 18, 2013)

I am from Pune with 7 years Java/J2EE exp. Have a PR .. Shall be moving in a month or two.
Please count me in


----------



## pdv (Nov 29, 2012)

I am from pune and moving to brisbane betn 10th - 15th Feb 13 

Plz count me in


----------



## Souvik Das (Apr 13, 2010)

Received my EOI on 21st Jan, 2013


----------



## PRForAussie (Jan 3, 2013)

isultan said:


> I am from Pune with 7 years Java/J2EE exp. Have a PR .. Shall be moving in a month or two.
> Please count me in


Hi,

I am also moving in couple of months. Which city are you planning to move? I am thinking of Sydney or Melbourne based on the arrangements I can get for initial stay.


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

prabhatsinha said:


> yes we have also applied ..n document rechd on 7jan 2013..no acknw yet..did u get ack?lemme knw if u get invi.



I have also applied to NSW SS and doc reached on 7th Jan 13...no ack yet.


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

diptii said:


> hi i am from pune,planning to move in june/july depend on the visa grant.


same here...please add me to group


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

mah22 said:


> I have also applied to NSW SS and doc reached on 7th Jan 13...no ack yet.


Yes mah22, the NSW guys have gone very slow.
My doc reached them on Nov 15 and still no ack. Or basically no communication.


----------



## Amigoes (Aug 12, 2012)

I know more than 20+ guys n girls moving from Pune to Aus from Jan end to May/June 2013.

I'm moving to Melbourne in April 2013.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Amigoes said:


> I know more than 20+ guys n girls moving from Pune to Aus from Jan end to May/June 2013.
> 
> I'm moving to Melbourne in April 2013.


Melbourne-- April 17th..

Regards
RK


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

omapte said:


> Yes mah22, the NSW guys have gone very slow.
> My doc reached them on Nov 15 and still no ack. Or basically no communication.


You will hear from them soon...all the best


----------



## nif21 (Dec 24, 2012)

nkazi said:


> Hi All,
> We are a group of 8-10 professionals moving to Australia in Jan/Feb 2013 from Pune. We would like to grow our network and add new people to this group.
> 
> Let know if interested. Thanks.
> ...


I am looking to migrate to Oz (subclass 190). Still in process of applying for state sponsorship (will du online application in next 10 days)

Tho a long way still, i will b happy 2 join the network n obtain useful information for my remaining process


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I am moving to Melbourne on 24th March...anybody want to join in same timeframe.

-Thanks,


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

Hii All,

Im from Pune.. we will be moving to ACT in June/July depending on the Visa Grant..Plz add me in your group.

Thnks..


----------



## Amigoes (Aug 12, 2012)

Mannu5

One of my friend moving to Melbourne around same time and is in need of accomodation. is there any chance of sharing accomodation. I wud join little later i.e. @ first week of April-13. Pl.let me know ur cell no or mail id.

Take Care,


----------



## Amigoes (Aug 12, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Melbourne-- April 17th..
> 
> Regards
> RK



rkv146,
Can you pl.share your mail id n cell no. Lets keep in touch with each other as we r moving to melbourne @ same time. 
Are you moving to Melbourne from Pune ? Lets meet sometime if that's the case.


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Amigoes said:


> Mannu5
> 
> One of my friend moving to Melbourne around same time and is in need of accomodation. is there any chance of sharing accomodation. I wud join little later i.e. @ first week of April-13. Pl.let me know ur cell no or mail id.
> 
> Take Care,


Hi Amigoes,

Nice to hear that lot of people are moving in same timeframe, I have sent you my number, lets talk over phone, we can definitely share accommodation there. I am currently in Pune but have my flights from Delhi. People moving to Melbourne from Pune...lets meet sometime.

regards,


----------



## douglasphil (Dec 12, 2012)

Its a nice idea me too planing to move and i am sure your page will definitely help me.Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I am reaching Melbourne on Apr 17th Night..
> 
> ...


Hi RK,

I added u in my gtalk....please accept.

Regards,


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

I am planning to move to Sydney in May/June depending on Visa grant.


----------



## srinivas557 (Dec 18, 2012)

hi all 

this is srinivas , i am also from pune basically from Andhra Pradesh . I am also waiting for the grant . 

Please add me into the group . we can have a get together in Pune on a week end , so that we can meet each other .


----------



## srinivas557 (Dec 18, 2012)

isultan said:


> I am from Pune with 7 years Java/J2EE exp. Have a PR .. Shall be moving in a month or two.
> Please count me in


hi , 

i am also having same java j2ee experiance and waiting for the grant . Currently working in pune hinjewadi phase 2 . 

i am planning to move to sydney or melborne .

please get in tough with me .


----------



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

I am from Mumbai. Please add me to the group : moving from Mumbai\Pune to Oz.


----------



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

I saw that most folks are moving to Sydney and Melbourne. Anyone moving to Perth?


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

srinivas557 said:


> hi ,
> 
> i am also having same java j2ee experiance and waiting for the grant . Currently working in pune hinjewadi phase 2 .
> 
> ...


Hi...I am also working in Java/J2EE in Hinjewadi, phase 1..will move to sydney in May 2013


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

We will be moving in June/July based on grant. We are from Mumbai.

Thanks


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

Today I received an ack email from NSW state sponsors... My doc reached them on 15/Nov/12 so its almost 3 months to get the ack. Do not know how much more for the outcome.

Has anyone in recent times rcvd any approval from NSW SS. how much time after you get the ack..?


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,

Will be moving to Adelaide in March 3013,

Regards,
Rks890


----------



## krish_kk123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey,

My name is Karthik and I would be moving to Sydney by April 1st week. Please add me to your group.

And, Am traveling alone initially, wife and kids to join later after a few months. I am look for accommodation to share....please let me know if we have a slot to share, or may be join together to get a new one.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

krish_kk123 said:


> Hey,
> 
> My name is Karthik and I would be moving to Sydney by April 1st week. Please add me to your group.
> 
> And, Am traveling alone initially, wife and kids to join later after a few months. I am look for accommodation to share....please let me know if we have a slot to share, or may be join together to get a new one.


Which airline are you travelling? did you get your visa stamped? If not then which route does not need stamping?


----------



## vivek0212 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am moving to Melbourne on 23rd Feb from Delhi.. Am I eligible to join this group ?? 

Vivek


----------



## krish_kk123 (Feb 6, 2013)

fly_aus said:


> Which airline are you travelling? did you get your visa stamped? If not then which route does not need stamping?


Hey, am travelling by Malaysian airlines on 23rd March


----------



## ausbound (Nov 2, 2012)

krish_kk123 said:


> Hey, am travelling by Malaysian airlines on 23rd March


Hey, I am also flying to sydney on 23rd by Malaysian. Are you flying from bbay?


----------



## krish_kk123 (Feb 6, 2013)

ausbound said:


> Hey, I am also flying to sydney on 23rd by Malaysian. Are you flying from bbay?


What's bbay ? I am flying from Bangalore via kaula to sydney. how about you ?


----------



## moin_a_s (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello all,
I am also from pune and planing to move to Australia this year. Please add me to group, and let me know where group people meet or plan to meet .


----------



## ausbound (Nov 2, 2012)

krish_kk123 said:


> What's bbay ? I am flying from Bangalore via kaula to sydney. how about you ?


Bbay=bombay 
I am flying from bombay, going by the title of this thread I thought you were too. Anyways, lets get in touch in Sydney!


----------



## krish_kk123 (Feb 6, 2013)

ausbound said:


> Bbay=bombay
> I am flying from bombay, going by the title of this thread I thought you were too. Anyways, lets get in touch in Sydney!


ah! ok. and yes, we will surely get in touch in Sydney. BTW have your planned you stay ? 

Lemme know if you've got some time to chat, we could chat in gtalk or skype....


----------



## ausbound (Nov 2, 2012)

krish_kk123 said:


> ah! ok. and yes, we will surely get in touch in Sydney. BTW have your planned you stay ?
> 
> Lemme know if you've got some time to chat, we could chat in gtalk or skype....


I will be putting up with a relative since I am going for just a week for validation. I will go there for a job hunt in 3-4 months time, and will start looking for accommodation then.

Sure, we can chat over gtalk, pm me you id, will add you there.


----------



## smartbuddy (May 1, 2013)

*How to?*

Hi...I am a new member of expat forum. I would like to be a member of the group as i am have a PR and plan to move in to Australia v soon. Please let me know how do i join the group. Thanks a lot !


----------



## anjana.11jun (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello all,
I am also from pune and planing to move to Australia this year. Please add me to group, and let me know where group people meet or plan to meet .

Anjana Gupta


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

anyone flying to melbourne on 6 june by singapore airlines by the 11:45 flight? 

well i know too precise..i just thought i will try my luck to see if I can find company :0
cheers


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

anyone planning to fly to sydney in AUG


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,
I am already in Sydney and my wife and kiddo are moving to Mel from Pune in August 1st week.
let me know if you have done bookings and all. it would be great to have company.

give me your name and phone numbers.

Regards,
Avadhut Kulkarni.


----------



## gbsandeep (Oct 24, 2013)

@adi2013,
I recently got my PR (189). I am planning to move to Sydney in the month of Feb-2014.

Please let me know if it is easy to get accomodation on a shared basis. My wife and kid will move in during June.

regards,
Sandeeep


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello guys, 

I'm working in mumbai andcam planning to move to Melbourne by feb end 2014. Software Testing profile. Would love to connect with ppl moving around the same time 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## krishnwinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

*HI*

Seems like this thread has been inactive fora while. 
me and wifey are in the process of applying for Austrailia Immigration. From the posts, it appears that most of you have already mved to Australia by NOw.
It would be nice to get guidance from you all.
I have a lot of queries pertaining to immigration. If anyone of you can help us, it would be great. Please pm me your email Id or add to any groups (if it exists) .

Thanks and Regards,
krish


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi All, Anyone planning to move in the next few months?


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Pune - PSK -- PCC experience?

How much time does it take to get the PCC from PUNE?


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

hey guys 
i am in Melbourne with my wife and Kiddo.... we are also planning to buy house here. if anyone from wants to move here, let me know i can help. been here for almost 19 months and made lots of friends - Marathi, Jains, south indian or north indian...


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello Adi2013.. My name is Geetanjali and m based out of Mel with my family by now. Would love to grow our marathi n/w though. Pls do let me know if we can connect.. you can PM me your contact no so we could connect.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

folks, if you happen to create a discussion forum/yahoo group, pls include me


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

evangelist said:


> folks, if you happen to create a discussion forum/yahoo group, pls include me


We do have a whatsapp group


----------



## SJAusamb (Dec 16, 2013)

Analyst23 said:


> We do have a whatsapp group


I received my grant in October 2014, and did my mandatory visit in Dec 2014. I am currently working in Zurich Switzerland, but planning to move soon.

Those members from Pune who have already moved, it would be great if you could share your experience.


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, me too from Pune. Pls add me in the group as well. Good to connect people from Pune.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

SJAusamb said:


> I received my grant in October 2014, and did my mandatory visit in Dec 2014. I am currently working in Zurich Switzerland, but planning to move soon.
> 
> Those members from Pune who have already moved, it would be great if you could share your experience.


what is your work area? based on that members can help you. let us know your planning, family, if you are looking to move with kids, schooling, job market etc.. its vast subject


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Guys, got my VISA Grant!!!

Anyone from Pune flying to Sydney in May/June/July 2015?


----------



## aw2013 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi

I am moving from Pune to Sydney in July 2015, and this is the first time I am going to Aus
I am looking for accommodation as well

Do let me know if there are any groups which I can join

Thanks


----------



## amit_singhal (Mar 22, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> what is your work area? based on that members can help you. let us know your planning, family, if you are looking to move with kids, schooling, job market etc.. its vast subject


Hello Adi,

I am currently looking out to file for PR visa but just started with the compiling of the initial data.

It would be great if you can provide me with the details of the whole process plus the requisites i need to fulfill in order to get the visa.

Also, i heard of some other exam PET which is also accepted as an alternative of IELTS. Please shed some light on this as well.

Thanks in advance,

Amit


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm too from Mumbai. Have lodged visa application. Hoping a grant by Aug. Will plan journey by oct.


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

*Hi*

Hey hi everyone, 
just looking for people who are from Pune
Found this thread.
I'm subscribing to this thread.
I got my ITA yesterday and preparing my documents for visa application.


----------



## LivingLife (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello,

Anyone moving to Perth in January 2018 and would like to get connected?

Thanks


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

LivingLife said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone moving to Perth in January 2018 and would like to get connected?
> 
> Thanks


I would most probably..ping me, we can connect


----------



## AmitavaDeb (May 17, 2017)

*Hey*



LivingLife said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone moving to Perth in January 2018 and would like to get connected?
> 
> Thanks


Hey am in NSW. I migrated to Australia long back and currently an Aussie citizen. Do get in touch if you need any help.


----------

